# 1922 Columbia Is this a good wooden wheel bike to buy? please help :confused:



## Rust_Trader (Nov 4, 2011)

So there's this claim to be 1922 Columbia on ebay right now and i always like the wooden wheel bikes but i want something different from the Elgins and Schwinn B10 models, so i found this one.


It looks almost complete and original paint which is a must for me.

Can anyone please share any info on this bike, is it Rare? Approx Value? is it too Rusty?  Any info would be apprecited thanks


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2011)

It's a Model N8 which is a 1922. I think the price is nearing the high end of it's actual value, unless you will never sell it. Finish is pretty darn good tho- remember what you will have to put into it. Pretty uncommon bike tho.... balls in your court, best of luck, bri.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Brian,

I'll keep watching it and see where it goes.


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 4, 2011)

its going to take $1000+ to win that bike,because it is rare.it still has the boxed pinstripes on it.and it woudn't take much to get some of the dents out of the tank.and that tank is rare too.whoever wins that bike has a great bike to add to their collection.


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 4, 2011)

I immediately noticed that one pedal appears to be broken off into the crank arm the other appears to be missing all but the main bar of the pedal. The originals are going to be near impossible to find though the bike overall looks really good! Good Luck!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 4, 2011)

That thing is amazing!! If you get tired of it let me know!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 4, 2011)

VERY solid bike, It could be a gem easily......


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 6, 2011)

*So I won this bike now what?!*

Lol thanks all for your comments

So I won the auction on this cool bike, no plans on ridding it just wall art but I still want to add the missing parts.


Does anyone have a catalog on this bike? The only info I found online was too small to read. 

I want to find out what kind of grips,pedals,light and canister, and what seat this bike originally came equipped with.

Any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Congrats! You might ask around about original tires for display. You might be surprised at what you find. I'll check around myself and let you know if I find anything.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2011)

Congrats! decent price too!!!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 6, 2011)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Congrats! You might ask around about original tires for display. You might be surprised at what you find. I'll check around myself and let you know if I find anything.






Thanks 

I do need one for the front in any condition red with white to match the back. 


Thanks again


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 6, 2011)

bricycle said:


> Gongrats! decent price too!!!






Thanks Bri, 

Price wasn't that bad I'm happy with it.


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice! Can't wait to see you post up pictures of a more cleaned up version of that Columbia! Congrats!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 6, 2011)

White tires would be insane!!!!!!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks sure will post pictures when I get it.

I will need tires if anyone has a red and white in any condition let m know.

White ones are cool but I don't like reproduction parts . I'm sure impossible to find original ones.


Thanks all


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 6, 2011)

Psst, welcome to the club!


Sweet ride! What do you mean its not gonna be ridden?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 6, 2011)

schwinndoggy said:


> Psst, welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> Sweet ride! What do you mean its not gonna be ridden?






Haha thanks, I'll ride it maybe once or twice lol.


----------



## publius (Nov 7, 2011)

*Red and white tire*

Is the tire a red Vitalic? I have one that came on my similar vintage Hawthorne Trailblazer. It's yours if you want it for any reasonable price. Thanks, Paul   PS I can post a picture.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 7, 2011)

publius said:


> Is the tire a red Vitalic? I have one that came on my similar vintage Hawthorne Trailblazer. It's yours if you want it for any reasonable price. Thanks, Paul   PS I can post a picture.




Hello,

I don't have the bike yet but I would be interested on the tire you have once I get the bicycle to see
If its the same.

I'll send you a pm.

Thanks


----------



## JOEL (Nov 7, 2011)

That bike has a nice antique look to it. Anything added should match as well as possible. Pedals and grips will not be as difficult to find in this condition, and a couple of period accessories like a wheel driven siren or carbide lantern in comparable condition will be affordable and will greatly enhance the bike.

If it is to be ridden, reproduction tires can be bought from Harper Machine and Mfg Co, Dunbar WV. If the wooden rims are without any finish they can be sealed with shellac.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 7, 2011)

JOEL said:


> That bike has a nice antique look to it. Anything added should match as well as possible. Pedals and grips will not be as difficult to find in this condition, and a couple of period accessories like a wheel driven siren or carbide lantern in comparable condition will be affordable and will greatly enhance the bike.
> 
> If it is to be ridden, reproduction tires can be bought from Harper Machine and Mfg Co, Dunbar WV. If the wooden rims are without any finish they can be sealed with shellac.






Hey thanks, wooden wheels seem to have all paint gone but that's a great idea to have them sealed I'll check into that.

I'll probably add a light and canister, I saw an add with an electrical light and canister mounted on the handlebars.


Thanks


----------



## JOEL (Nov 8, 2011)

Shellac is very easy to work with and can be applied without removing the petina on the wood. If it looks too shiny when dry a quick wipe with fine steel wool will degloss it. 2-3 coats may be required and it is good to hit it between coats with fine steel wool.


----------



## chitown (Nov 8, 2011)

Before shellacking I would give them a drink of some tung oil. This will help keep the wood from cracking. 100 yr old wood can get a little thirsty.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks 2 both, I'll try it when I start cleaning it.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 11, 2011)

I have orig.21 catolog...it shows the saddle as motobike #2 most likely a troxal and the handle bars cross brace with long leather grips....a nice pair just sold for a couple of hundred knot long ago...the bike also came with the delta #27 electric light outfit complete...and the peds are gibson with the columbia scribt...way kool bike ... oh the color of your bike is berkshire blue .. I have an orig. columbia 1923' model A7 with orig. clincher rims and tires...in 23 the went to a persons saddle and a new departure model A rear hub...i also have an restored Columbia 1923 model A9 tank bike....with an orig 23'catolog.... just love those columia's....bd


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 11, 2011)

Hobo Bill said:


> I have orig.21 catolog...it shows the saddle as motobike #2 most likely a troxal and the handle bars cross brace with long leather grips....a nice pair just sold for a couple of hundred knot long ago...the bike also came with the delta #27 electric light outfit complete...and the peds are gibson with the columbia scribt...way kool bike ... oh the color of your bike is berkshire blue .. I have an orig. columbia 1923' model A7 with orig. clincher rims and tires...in 23 the went to a persons saddle and a new departure model A rear hub...i also have an restored Columbia 1923 model A9 tank bike....with an orig 23'catolog.... just love those columia's....bd




Hello,

That's very cool thanks for the info.

Could you please share some pictures of your bikes, and some of the catalog? I want to see how the seat, pedals, grips look. 

Thank you


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 11, 2011)

Hull-o.... I would like to post pix,however; i've attempted several times and failed very flambastic ... about the best i could mustard is to send you pix so you can post...i work in a world of ink and water colors...and runing old lionel electric trains ... computers are a mystery to me.......my latest project is a 35' bluebird...i almost got all the parts together....i do intend to have someone walk me throught the gauntlet of posting pix before they take me away ha ha ho ho ...bucketburger@comcast.net......bd


----------



## fattommy (Nov 13, 2011)

*What was the final selling price for the 1922 Columbia?*

Sorry to have missed seeing this one.  Was it listed as a complete bicycle under "collectibles" or in another sub listing?  AND... if you don't mind saying, what was the final price?
My bike is a little like yours, but is actually almost identical to dave the wave's 1915 Arrow.  I really like the looks of your bike, especially the tank and the handlebars.  Tommy


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 15, 2011)

*1922 Columbia*

So finally i got it, it looks very cool but it seems a little small. I just finished putting it together and added some grips with green jewels. 

I think im not to crazy about it lol so if some one wants to convince me to sell it  i do dig the tank the locks are cool and different from other motorbikes


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 15, 2011)




----------

